# Celebrating Christmas without actually celebrating it



## Andres (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's one more thread on Christmas... 
For those who don't celebrate, do you have your own traditions you've started? I'm especially interested in what those with children do on December 25th. My wife and I don't have any kids yet, but we were discussing what we want to do on Dec 25th in the future when we do. Most people are generally off work, so it seems like a great opportunity for family time. For those that don't celebrate, do you just treat it like any other day or do you have something special planned that leaves out all the presents and decorations, etc? Thanks for the input.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 9, 2010)

We go out for Chinese food and go see a movie in the afternoon.


----------



## Zenas (Dec 9, 2010)

Do you get a roast duck with the head on it?


----------



## Andres (Dec 9, 2010)

Zenas said:


> Do you get a roast duck with the head on it?


 
 fa-ra-ra-ra-ra-ra-ra-ra-raaaaa


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 9, 2010)

Just don't participate in activities where you might shoot your eye out!


----------



## Ne Oublie (Dec 9, 2010)

We thank God for our time together and we pray that the Gospel is not
only being preached but that it is being efficaciously heard! 

Then on the Lord's day we praise him for his goodness, holiness, and his amazing
mercy! And then we thank him that the mad season is over. 

Very much the same as any weekend.


----------

